# Freshwater Freakiest Fishes (PART III)



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Freshwater Freakiest Fishes (PART III)


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

Freshwater Freakiest Fishes (PART III)


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Is that second one a big A$$ carp? That first one looks like it could be a big snakehead. Not too familiar with those fish. I dunno though...

~Dj


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

the second one was actually a Jungle Perch (Hampala macrolepida)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the first photo is the photo of the largest freshwater fish in the world, the arapaima gigas. That particular specimen isnt very big tho.
dunno what the other two are...
god insin u might know piranhas but u dont know what a gigas and gator gar are? hah


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

The 1st one was Piracucu _Arapaima gigas_


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no way


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice... arapimas are very nice and expensive..


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what type of piranha are those?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wimple


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Wimple arent really piranhas, but scientific name is Catoprion Mento


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

by chance are you trying to get them to breed nate? there are very nice looking


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I believe i have you all beat on the Freshwater Freakiest Fishes and its not even the largest, actually, one of the smallest.

This is a candirú´being removed from a human pee pee. Interesting. That photo along with the rest of the additional photos via the surgery by the urologist is part of the link in my candiru species web page in OPEFE for as many years now.

Here is the link via OPEFE, enjoy

Candiru


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Frank for that image


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh Frank that was just _wrong_ *GAG*

I had read about the account of one being surgically removed but until now wasn't aware of any photographic evidence.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the first fish looks like the fish on the BLANKA stage on street fighter 2


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> yonderway Posted on May 15 2003, 02:35 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Oh Frank that was just wrong *GAG*
> 
> I had read about the account of one being surgically removed but until now wasn't aware of any photographic evidence.


Interesting. That photo along with the rest of the additional photos via the surgery by the urologist is part of the link in my candiru species web page in OPEFE for as many years now.

Here is the link via OPEFE, enjoy









Candiru


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thanks alot frank! made my day. anyhow what do you guys think of a celopsis (sp?) maybe frank can help on the spelling. its a prasitic catfish. they burrow into a living fish and eats them inside out. the are often sold as torpedo shark


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> o snap its eric Posted on May 15 2003, 03:11 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> thanks alot frank! made my day. anyhow what do you guys think of a celopsis (sp?) maybe frank can help on the spelling. its a prasitic catfish. they burrow into a living fish and eats them inside out. the are often sold as torpedo shark


 Cetopsis......found in the same page as Candiru.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i was going to buy a gang of them and throw in a fat fish and see what happens but i thought about it, i dont want something like that going into my body so what should i condem a fish like that. beside they looks ugly once they hit 6"+


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i was going to buy a gang of them and throw in a fat fish and see what happens but i thought about it, i dont want something like that going into my body so what should i condem a fish like that. beside they looks ugly once they hit 6"+


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

good Frank, that was sick, what do people have to do to protect themselves from those, where condoms while in the water?

I was hoping to breed the wimples but they were all killed by the Elongatus, they got past the divider somehow


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yups you have to swimming the crazy waters of the amazon. i would also recommend buying a butt plug too since they like to sneak up to any hole they can find. hey nate did your whimples every fight each other for territory and such when you had them.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i think i'm goning to be sick


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

remind me to never go in the water agian


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> i think i'm goning to be sick


I'm just back from getting sick. Eww. Man.
That's brutal.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I believe i have you all beat on the Freshwater Freakiest Fishes and its not even the largest, actually, one of the smallest.
> 
> This is a candirú´being removed from a human pee pee.


 how did that get there frank ewww then again do i wanna know


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Man needed to pee bad and did just that IN THE WATER where candiru live.

This makes it the first authenticated case by medical professionals.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

never mind i read it ewww


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how big was the candirú´when they pulled it out.
and are u sure he was peeing not


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

man you are a sick minded human my god


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> dead golfish Posted on May 16 2003, 02:01 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> man you are a sick minded human my god


And who exactly are you refering this remark to?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Holy crap. That was gross. Only walking in water knee deep from now on.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey Frank, Candiru is FORBIDDEN. See look you have everybody throwing up on themselves now







My roomate told be horrible stories of these guys when he was in South America. I dont know how many actually incidents there has been but its quite known to not piss in the water.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Steve Spotte has a book out (have not read it) on Candiru. Pretty well written from all accounts I've received on it. I believe that is the first documented case by a medical authority, though reports have largely been considered rumors or myths, particularly the swimming following a urine stream. Nature has its own way of proving things.


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

Hope i did this right


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HOLY sh*t

is that a nurse shark or what?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> HOLY sh*t
> 
> is that a nurse shark or what?


It's a sturgeon.

These ones are even better:


























*This is the biggest one recorded: 27ft (8m.)!!!!





















*

For some reason, smaller species are very popular pond fish in Holland...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

More freaks of nature (and hoaxes) found here: *www.theshadowlands.net/serpent.htm*


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

Yep its a stergeon 
i was going to post a muskie pic but i think
everyone has seen one.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

http://www.cryptozoology.com/gallery/galle...35&c=1053637461


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here are some Freak's


----------

